# INFJs never break the rules



## loyola (Jan 27, 2014)

When I was 16-18 i used to steal. Not from my parents or hard workers but from large department stores who CEOs were making a ton of money anyways while their employees were getting paid minimim wage. I know this is random but I jst wanted to state this because NTs tend to think INFJs dont doing anything outside the rules. I never got caught because I just 'knew' which stores and which day to do it and when to stop. I dont regret it either but I got older and stopped. The very next day i stopped my sister did it and got caught. I had to talk the owner out of calling our mom or giving any charges. I guess she saw me do it and followed suit. I regret that, doing it in front of my sister. But she hasnt done it since. That experience scared the shit out of her.


----------



## Theology (Apr 2, 2014)

I know one that does drugs semi often. I don't know who thinks this, maybe they never met one.


----------



## loyola (Jan 27, 2014)

Maybe they havent... Its just people studying myers briggs read these forums so I just wanted them to know stereotypes verus actual characteristics. It can confuse you when you first join. I also didnt want an INFJ to think I break rules therefore I'm not INFJ. Because that's not true.


----------



## chimeric (Oct 15, 2011)

That stereotype exists for SJs (and is erroneous there too). Wasn't aware of it existing for INFJs.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Eh

I actually gotta say that when I personally speak of bending the rules I mean to serve a principled purpose. I actually have never been one for legitimizing criminal behavior. When its in a fuck the man but self serving purpose. I legitimize it when its under a principled means like in a robin hood against the sheriff of nottingham sort of means when it is given back to free the people. But not in a aimless fuck the man mentality. 

I (well sometimes given the day test as an NT) and I do not advocate rule breaking in a rebel without a cause sort of effect. 

I am not anti guidelines. 

But thats just it they are guidelines when I speak of inflexible people who can not adjust to any form of circumstance even if presented with legitimate reason, that is what I consider people who are completely close-minded. (which I have no clue weather you are because this story does not really indicate that either way).

I am not sure that this story from your adolescents really depicts much more then child rebellion more so then anything about mbti. (I did some stupid shit as a delinquent child that I am pretty sure had nothing to do with mbti & a lot more to do with environment & hormonal change)


----------



## loyola (Jan 27, 2014)

@chimeric
People on these forums say it when they compare INFP vs INFJ. When someone is confused of which one they are most people say "INFPs are rebellious and break rules and INFJs stay within the rules, they are scared to go outside the rules." So if INFJ reads that and they break rules they are going to be like well I'm INFP then because Ive broken rules in the past. When in reality they can still be INFJ.


----------



## Theology (Apr 2, 2014)

chimeric said:


> That stereotype exists for SJs (and is erroneous there too). Wasn't aware of it existing for INFJs.


But the SJ stereotypes are true :3


----------



## chimeric (Oct 15, 2011)

Theology said:


> But the SJ stereotypes are true :3


It's fair to call it a tendency, I think. But saying SJs never break rules is nonsense.


----------



## EclecticAgenda (Jul 12, 2014)

loyola said:


> @chimeric
> People on these forums say it when they compare INFP vs INFJ. When someone is confused of which one they are most people say "INFPs are rebellious and break rules and INFJs stay within the rules, they are scared to go outside the rules." So if INFJ reads that and they break rules they are going to be like well I'm INFP then because Ive broken rules in the past. When in reality they can still be INFJ.


Don't think of them as rules.

More like an internal set of guidelines that are based on emotional information and the cause and effect you predict in that realm from your own behavior.

You break "laws" but you've got an intuitive set of emotional rules within which you try to operate.

INFP has no inkling of those emotional/meaning rules, they kinda make up their mind with each new presentation of context, kinda like us(ENTPs), but less hard logic and more self-centric.


----------



## TuesdaysChild (Jan 11, 2014)

EclecticAgenda said:


> INFP has no inkling of those emotional/meaning rules, they kinda make up their mind with each new presentation of context, kinda like us(ENTPs), but less hard logic and more self-centric.


Eeeeh, I would have to disagree with you there. I take pride in keeping to the _objective_ definitions of integrity, honesty, charity, etc. Yeah, sometimes I go outside of the boundaries, like, say, not being completely forthright because I don't want to hurt someone, but I'm fully aware that it wasn't the most integral thing to do and why the cold, hard truth would have ultimately been better in the long run despite the growing pains, and then I will work to get back on track with those standards. Fi is like any other introverted function, you get out of it what you put into it. If high standards have put into it, high standards is what you will get out of it. Otherwise, garbage in, garbage out.


----------



## nichya (Jul 12, 2014)

I think INFPs might have different values, I personally hate liars, lying of all kind even unnecessary fake acts, I am so very direct and honest about things and I prefer people to be so as well, there is nothing that can hurt me really but lies. Anyhow, however every document ever will credit INFJs as being honest instead. Well, I got to know one and he turns out the biggest liar of all, including my very sick ENFJ who mastered the art of manipulation. INFJs are lousy liars though, and they won't accept it while a good liar would when you see through them. So, I really don't understand


----------



## Theology (Apr 2, 2014)

chimeric said:


> It's fair to call it a tendency, I think. But saying SJs never break rules is nonsense.


Meant in general, but it was a joke (mostly )


----------



## loyola (Jan 27, 2014)

I learned as a kid everyone has lied before and if you say you haven't your a liar. Your friend shouldn't have lied and when you lied you shouldn't havs either. But guess what we're human. We aren't God or Jesus or some superior beings that are immuned from human flaws or failures. Now if someone lies to me I just talk to them about it and try to make them feel comfortable with talking to me so they don't feel like they have to lie to me. I feel bad with me if a friend lies to me because that makes me feel they weren't comfortable with just being themselves around me. If they constantly do it I see them as a liar but if they do it once or twice I see them as human. They aren't all almighty they do things that I think are bad sometimes. And I hate being friends withh people who are too "goody" anyways.







nichya said:


> I think INFPs might have different values, I personally hate liars, lying of all kind even unnecessary fake acts, I am so very direct and honest about things and I prefer people to be so as well, there is nothing that can hurt me really but lies. Anyhow, however every document ever will credit INFJs as being honest instead. Well, I got to know one and he turns out the biggest liar of all, including my very sick ENFJ who mastered the art of manipulation. INFJs are lousy liars though, and they won't accept it while a good liar would when you see through them. So, I really don't understand


----------



## nichya (Jul 12, 2014)

Yea sorry for the bitter INFP side showing up, just generalizing people because I have a bad experience. Of course I wouldn't go far to say noone ever lies and I am forgiving of others but because of my Fi I really don't see the point in lying and I always think why would a person ever need to lie to me. I have many friends far from being almighty that I am close to, I don't judge them a bit, I try to reason and understand them and I give advice if they want to hear it. I am pretty much okay with evil as long as you are true to me and yourself you are in. But this person has been lying and being dishonest for almost half a year - constantly, I just find it very awkward and very unnecessary. And when I ask around it or even tell him directly he keeps the lies, which is just wow. I haven't even realized that he has been lying about me to others as well, I am not even talking about subjective matters. I feel like fine if they chose to believe whatever but it really hurts me to deal with this all and makes me lose faith in human. Meanwhile, I always respected his privacy, if I were the one to talk -even just the facts- he would have really difficult time, but no he will just take advantage of my silence and I will never know why peoples' behavior has changed until someone tells about it. Sigh, what I was trying to say is that the descriptions might be quite misleading.




loyola said:


> I learned as a kid everyone has lied before and if you say you haven't your a liar. Your friend shouldn't have lied and when you lied you shouldn't havs either. But guess what we're human. We aren't God or Jesus or some superior beings that are immuned from human flaws or failures. Now if someone lies to me I just talk to them about it and try to make them feel comfortable with talking to me so they don't feel like they have to lie to me. I feel bad with me if a friend lies to me because that makes me feel they weren't comfortable with just being themselves around me. If they constantly do it I see them as a liar but if they do it once or twice I see them as human. They aren't all almighty they do things that I think are bad sometimes. And I hate being friends withh people who are too "goody" anyways.


----------



## loyola (Jan 27, 2014)

The descirption isn't misleading. Guess what your friend isn't INFJ he is your friend. Stop putting him under his discription only. He is not a four letter word he is him. He probably doesn't feel comfortable showing his true self so he lies. Everyone has had moments like that. He had to find himself it's called growing up everyone has been through that. It has nothing to do with being INFJ, INFP,ISTP or whatever the fuck your other friends are. It has to do with how he's coping to find himself. Your trying to put him in a box just because he's INFJ. Just accept him for what he is or move on and stop being his friend. I hate when people say "INFJs are" like No! Your friend is a liar. He is beyond just being INFJ. Your friend is a liar not " all INFJs". I bet if he was on thus forum he would have something bad to say about you. Becausr guess what your not perfect but he hangs out with you anyway. And anyone who hates your flaws isnt going to say "INFPs are so" No! They are going to say "You are so" because you are you. Your not INFP. What Im trying to say is be a good friend by trying to get to know him instead of what box your perfectly trying to place him in.


nichya said:


> Yea sorry for the bitter INFP side showing up, just generalizing people because I have a bad experience. Of course I wouldn't go far to say noone ever lies and I am forgiving of others but because of my Fi I really don't see the point in lying and I always think why would a person ever need to lie to me. I have many friends far from being almighty that I am close to, I don't judge them a bit, I try to reason and understand them and I give advice if they want to hear it. I am pretty much okay with evil as long as you are true to me and yourself you are in. But this person has been lying and being dishonest for almost half a year - constantly, I just find it very awkward and very unnecessary. And when I ask around it or even tell him directly he keeps the lies, which is just wow. I haven't even realized that he has been lying about me to others as well, I am not even talking about subjective matters. I feel like fine if they chose to believe whatever but it really hurts me to deal with this all and makes me lose faith in human. Meanwhile, I always respected his privacy, if I were the one to talk -even just the facts- he would have really difficult time, but no he will just take advantage of my silence and I will never know why peoples' behavior has changed until someone tells about it. Sigh, what I was trying to say is that the descriptions might be quite misleading.


----------

